# Suggestions for dealing with flies



## 2kidsdad (Sep 27, 2009)

Got our first cow a couple weeks ago. Seems to be going well. Never knew they had sooo much personality. She has flies that get on her sides. Is there something I can spray on her or feed her to help with this? Thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## Dunkel68 (Jul 5, 2012)

There are several brands of ear tags, cattle rubs you can medicate, also feed supplments that are suppose to kill the fly eggs. Check out Jeffers or Valley Vet to make up your mind then you can probably get the same thing locally. Or do as I do and vaccinate for pinkeye and try to ignore the flys. I just gotto looking and for one I would get some spray with permethrin and apply as needed. Don't spray on cats though, not good for them, fish or bees.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Manure management helps. Corrals, sheds, places where manure builds up, it is good to keep it shoveled up. We pile ours up to compost, some use a spreader and fertilize the fields with it, etc.

We use a rub with insecticide. At first you probably have to trick them into walking under/thru it, they should soon learn what it does and seek it out. Our bull especially loves to give his back a good scratch with the rub. 

We tried fly ear tags last year, didn't notice much effect so didn't put them in again this year.


----------



## mozarkian (Dec 11, 2009)

We use a weak permethrin (find one safe for dairy cattle) solution spritzed on every morning on their body, legs, belly and the switch of their tail. For face flies the most economical, effective thing we have found is to dampen a square of cloth with the same spray and wipe their eye area and the tips of their ears with it each morning.
Flies were horrible here last year and we investigated traps, manure management, etc and this has worked best for us. A 5 dollar bottle of concentrate makes enough diluted spray to last us about 2 - 3 months. If its cheap and it works, I like it!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I use this fly mask, and spray

Zebra Cow Fly Mask

CV-80D

So far works for us


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I use Python Dust. Good stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Provident Acres (Nov 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried those fly predators? I'm thinking of ordering them.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

I almost put the horse's fly mask on a young steer today. Glad to see I'm not the only one thinking in that direction. 

I think next year, I'm going to build a "portable" chicken coop and have about 20 or so Rhode Islands run around with the cows. Might lose them to the coyotes and *****, but I might not. If that idea works, the next step is to put turkeys in the cow pasture . . . details, details


----------



## Kato2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

Pour on Ivomec or Dectomax will keep flies off for about a month.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I use a cetrella type fly spray called bronko made for horses .works pretty good ,just have to reapply after it raines ,some beef cattle people near here have a cotton spunge type rub on a closeline that the cows have to walk under to get to the mineral block- salt its aturated with used motor oil they say this keeps the flies off .used motor oil seems to be the cure all insectcide for all the old farmers who will dose a dog with it to cure mange and fleas pour it doun the hogs back for lice the same for chickens painting the roost poles with it the legs of bee gum stands for ants even the bottom couple feet of fruit trees .does anyone elese have any input on useing burnt motor oil thusly .


----------

